# Light with Ariens Cab



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I just used my blower for the first time in the dark, the light reflects off the clear vinyl on the cab making it useless, any suggestions?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bob, I would reach out to Mary Lyn thru the form, and / or contact Ariens customer service. Have all your ducks in a row, meaning have your model number and serial numbers for both the blower and the cab handy. "If" you purchased the blower and cab thru a dealer, I would get them involved also. 

I'm sure this is not the first time your issue has come up, as I imagine they sell a fair amount of cabs with the current head light design. I can see that would be a huge pain in the arse.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

In looking at the video




 it appears they have the same issue here as well. The headlight in the video looks pretty obstructed also.

Could the fix be something as simple as taking a scissors and cutting out the clear plastic in the area of the headlight to take away the glare element? Or is one of the brace tubes still in the way, thus giving you shadows?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

At about 5:43 in that video he says to make sure the cab is installed behind the headlight, yet the end result looks just like Bob z's


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob z said:


> I just used my blower for the first time in the dark, the light reflects off the clear vinyl on the cab making it useless, any suggestions?


 From your pic it looks like you can move the mounting brackets a little higher on the handlebars , even a couple of inches should help. I rarely need to use my blower in the dark , and just set the cab in the brackets when I want to use it ( bungee cord from cab cross piece to handlebar cross piece holds it good) 
My easy fix for the fewtimes it is windy enough to need the cab and dark is just a piece of cardboard cut to fit from the top of the light over the cross member of the cab. Blue ( painters tape ) holds the cardboard to the dashboard above the light. Easy on and off and all but eliminates the reflection from the cab.


----------



## tanner9868 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Poor design on cab.*

Hi all 
Well this is my 1st post and I hate that it's a complaint. I have new Ariens 28 SHO, I also purchased the hand warmers and the Ariens cab. Before purchasing I emailed Ariens directly on which product numbers to buy. 

Thank you 1894 for the tips on the cab install, otherwise I would have had a totally useless cab, instead of a poorly designed one. I had to use the extentions provided to get it off the shoot crank and then also use the cardboard trick to be able to see in the dark! I Do not understand why I have to adapt to use Ariens products on an Ariens blower! But now I'm not driving off the driveway like I did the 1st time using it. Amazing how blinding the light was reflecting off the cab! Only complaint now is that the front of the cab sits so high that the wind blows under the front of the cab. Luckily most of the time the wind is coming at me from the sides.

I also installed Armorskids. What a great product. I absolutely love my blower now. I literally shaved an hour off my driveway cleanup time from a 30 yr old 824 Toro.(Which still works) Living near Buffalo and working early a.m. makes my Ariens purchase so worthwhile. Plus it is so much quieter.

Thanks all for all the greatl tips. I've been lurking for awhile now learning more and more everyday.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF tanner9868. Thank you for making your first post helpful to other members. Very nice review on the cab installation.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To have the protection I'm guessing the end result is you may have to unplug the dash light and mount something forward of the cab, on top of it, whatever gets you on the other side of the clear vinyl.

If you're getting a bit of a draft from under the cab you can always hit a fabric store and get some plain vinyl and make a skirt that would go further down. 

Vinyl Fabric - Vinyl Material & Upholstery Vinyl | Jo-Ann


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I take it that he means... (in back of the light), actually meaning in front of the light towards the front of the thrower. Just a bad choice of words I think. 



bwdbrn1 said:


> At about 5:43 in that video he says to make sure the cab is installed behind the headlight, yet the end result looks just like Bob z's


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I am modifying the extensions to 4 in so cab will be lower ( I have a spare set) and still clear ice auger. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

*Cab with 4" extensions*

I cut extensions and made them 4". This is perfect and lets the light shine through. Very happy.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

There ya go ! I see you weren't able to get all the creases out of your clear parts either :icon_whistling:


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Thx because I wasn't sure if I was gonna get one. Light is important to me since most of the time it's dark when I clean the driveway. I still can't figure why Ariens can't get a cab that works without modification


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

These are probably a bit more money than the current Ariens black version. OTC was the original supplier for Ariens and that is what I have on my 924 DLE. I don't have an issue with the light bouncing back, although mine is the older version.

Snow Blower Cab For Ariens


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

shallowwatersailor said:


> These are probably a bit more money than the current Ariens black version. OTC was the original supplier for Ariens and that is what I have on my 924 DLE. I don't have an issue with the light bouncing back, although mine is the older version.
> 
> Snow Blower Cab For Ariens


I seen the same or very similar cab at the dealer. Very solid and we'll built. I might go for that one.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

shallowwatersailor said:


> These are probably a bit more money than the current Ariens black version. OTC was the original supplier for Ariens and that is what I have on my 924 DLE.
> 
> Snow Blower Cab For Ariens


This is a great cab, much better than Ariens. Needs a drink holder however. LOL


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I will know how well it works tonight, getting lots of snow today. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## tanner9868 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Bob z
Looks great in the picture. Hopefully it works better than using the full extensions . I do not like how high it sits that way


----------



## Slacker 4141 (Nov 29, 2018)

I had the same problem, here in the north east in winter months it gets dark early, 4:30-5:00pm. I usually find myself snow blowing the driveway in the dark. I installed the cab because on the changing wind directions of my curved driveway resulting in me being covered in snow after blowing driveway. The headlight of the blower reflected off of the clear plastic of the cab and made it impossible to see. I found myself attempting to block the headlight beam with my hand while snow blowing. Kind of tricky and a pain. I Fixed the problem by picking up a toggle switch and installing it on the dash of the blower, splicing it into the headlight wiring. Now I can shut the light off so that I can see. 
I was disappointed with the headlight of the Ariens snowblower right after purchasing the blower. The light shines in an upward beam, reflecting off of falling snow making it hard to see. Like when you use your vehicle high beams while you drive in snow falling conditions. Ariens fix for this issue was sending me a low profile sticker to place over the top section of the lens of the light to block the beam from shining upward. You would think after all of these years of designing snowblowers, these issues would be realized and avoided.
Snow Blower Ariens 32" Professional
Cab Ariens Premium Cab


----------

